# 21 Comics That Capture The Frustrations Of Depression



## making_art (Jul 31, 2014)

*21 Comics That Capture The Frustrations Of Depression*

*For those who have suffered, are suffering, or simply want to learn more
* Sept. 19, 2013
by Heben Nigatu         

[Editor?s note: This is by no means a  definitive list. The comics featured here can not and do not represent  everyone?s experiences. But there are some things they do capture. Part  of the difficulty of depression is that it is a pain that is unnameable.  Sometimes, art is the best way to capture the things we do not know how  to say.]


*1. The dream of waking up and randomly finding the source of your depression.*







rosalarian.tumblr.com
                                          Art by Megan Rose Gedris.

*2. The frustrating way people talk about mental illness versus other illnesses.*






                               Via fyeahpsychiatry.tumblr.com
                                          Art by Susie Cambell.

*3. Your relationship to your bed.*






threewordphrase.com
                                          Art by Ryan Pequin.

*4. Oh, the exasperating prison that is your relationship to your bed.*






infinitenap.com
                                          Art by Claire Jarvis.

*5. The inexplicable loss of interest in things that once gave you so much joy.*






gunshowcomic.com
                                          Art by KC Green.

*6. The never-ending cycle of paralysis.*






                               Via reddit.com
                                          Art by ?

*7. The persistent, engulfing darkness.*






heavenrants.tumblr.com






sylvies-swamp.tumblr.com / Via heavenrants.tumblr.com
                                          Art by Sylvie Reuter .

*8. And invisibly carrying that darkness with you everywhere you go.*






optipess.com
                                          Art by Kristian Nyg?rd.

*9. The inability to communicate how you actually feel.*






elysian-dreams.tumblr.com
                                          Art by Tumblr user Elysian-Dreams.

*10. Not being able to recognize yourself.*






depressioncomix.tumblr.com
                                          Art by Depression Comix.

*11. Feeling SO OVER THIS ****.*






rosalarian.tumblr.com
                                          Art by Megan Rose Gedris.

*12. The loneliness.*






azilliondollarscomics.com
                                          Art by A Zillion Dollar Comics.

*13. Having to deal with people delegitimizing your pain.*






                               Via ontomlinson.tumblr.com
                                          Art by Shannon Sophia.


----------

